# BFK Durability Testing - more updates



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

So, I picked up a cheap beater Black BFK last year that had a number of scratches in the finish and was without a bracelet. After wearing for awhile as a beater I decided to use it as a Project watch and crudely attempted to remove the plating via sanding with mixed results as documented in a thread last year. Ended up with an aged patina look. Looks better in the photo than real life........









Fast forward to today. I just ordered a LNIB Seiko ska371 as I liked this watch so much and wanted a nicer version to wear. Now the above experiment watch is expendable so I thought perhaps a series of durability tests would be in order to test the ruggedness of the Kinetic movement/rotor as some have cited this as a weakness versus a traditional battery powered quartz watch. Of course these tests would be scientifically documented here. A couple of ideas I had mirror the standard G-shock torture tests, such as freezing in ice, running through the dishwasher, throwing out a second floor window, boiling etc..... Curious if anyone else has ideas for testing the movement. Have to keep in mind that I opened the watch numerous times during the refinish process, so the WR could be compromised................ I will report back over the weekend..............


----------



## geremy (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

I look forward to reading about your endeavors!


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

HAHA this could become the most anticipated thread for everyone!!

You should schedule your posts so we can "TUNE IN" as soon as they are posted!!

You know, someone asks you, "*So, what are you up to friday night*?"

and you go: _*"Oh, just gonna tune in to see whether the BFK survived a TTW*_ (Torture Test of the Week)!"

And the other person is gonna go:_* "WTF is BFK, or TTW, and i dont think we should be friends anymore?"

*_


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

I love the idea go for it!!!
-O


----------



## gregg.masnick (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

as a new SKA owner, I'd definitely like to read about the results


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

for additional ideas, search for some user "yamahaki" torture test posts on WUS and other forums. He did a series of funny videos abusing watches to and beyond their limits. Not sure if his videos are still online, but they were very amusing and creative. He dropped off WUS a few years back, but was one of the big personalities during the first few years after I found WUS.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

Just tightened the crown , synced to my atomic casio and submerged in .001 ATM of tap water in polyethylene test container. Placed in my deep freeze. Subject is resting comfortably next to Frozen sausage. Will report back tomorrow.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



twylie said:


> for additional ideas, search for some user "yamahaki" torture test posts on WUS and other forums. He did a series of funny videos abusing watches to and beyond their limits. Not sure if his videos are still online, but they were very amusing and creative. He dropped off WUS a few years back, but was one of the big personalities during the first few years after I found WUS.


Thanks for the tip, I found a little info on his test. I like his idea of using the washing machine spin cycle. That would be a good test of durability of the rotor. Also the power reserve was measuring 10 seconds today. Can't recall what that translates to but I will see how this changes through the tests.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



dnslater said:


> Thanks for the tip, I found a little info on his test. I like his idea of using the washing machine spin cycle. That would be a good test of durability of the rotor. *Also the power reserve was measuring 10 seconds today*. Can't recall what that translates to but I will see how this changes through the tests.


That's a pretty low power reserve.

5 sec = 1 Day
10 sec = 1 Week
20 sec = 1 Month
30 sec = 6 months

Unless the tests simulate energetic wrist movement, the only change to the 10 sec reserve you observed will be a diminishment.

In all fairness to the watch, it would be a good idea to charge the watch more before testing. Especially the freezer test you have just started. Cold will reduce the level of charge.

HTH


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

Think i am gonna love this thread.Will be watching.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



gaijin said:


> That's a pretty low power reserve.
> 
> 5 sec = 1 Day
> 10 sec = 1 Week
> ...


It was actually at 20 sec last weekend so it is likely somewhere between 1 week and 1 month. Some say that they have trouble keeping these charged but mine gets worn a few afternoons per month and keeps going. Washer spin cycle was the test I thought might charge it. If the rotor holds.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



dnslater said:


> It was actually at 20 sec last weekend so it is likely somewhere between 1 week and 1 month. Some say that they have trouble keeping these charged but mine gets worn a few afternoons per month and keeps going. Washer spin cycle was the test I thought might charge it. If the rotor holds.


My only concern was starting a freezer test with only 3.8% - 16.7% power reserve might be disappointing if the watch stops just because the battery capacity was reduced by the cold.

Just my USD0.02 ;-)


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



dnslater said:


> It was actually at 20 sec last weekend so it is likely somewhere between 1 week and 1 month. Some say that they have trouble keeping these charged but mine gets worn a few afternoons per month and keeps going. Washer spin cycle was the test I thought might charge it. If the rotor holds.


I think you'll find that at 1000rpm the inertia of the mechanism holds everything pretty still.

It would be more interesting to know if a tumble dryer will perform as a substitute for a watch winder, and I hereby propose this as the next test after the freezer.


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



marksmadsen said:


> I think you'll find that at 1000rpm the inertia of the mechanism holds everything pretty still.
> 
> It would be more interesting to know if a tumble dryer will perform as a substitute for a watch winder, and I hereby propose this as the next test after the freezer.


You sir are a pioneer! Albeit a slightly nutty one! ;-):-d

As a BFK owner I will be watching with great interest, I just hope it lives up to the Timex slogan... and keeps on ticking!


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



stuart77 said:


> You sir are a pioneer! Albeit a slightly nutty one! ;-):-d
> 
> As a BFK owner I will be watching with great interest, I just hope it lives up to the Timex slogan... and keeps on ticking!


My suspicion is that the self winding mechanism is probably the weak point in the watch and would be the first to go in a washer/dryer test. I will likely save these for last. It would probably continue running after that point until the battery/capacitor runs down. I plan to also do a boiling water test, but not for too long, as I have seen Monster chapter ring melt when sitting next to a light bulb. I cannot recall if the movement retainer is also plastic.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

This should be fun. I miss my BFKs and often think about grabbing another one.


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



ky70 said:


> This should be fun. I miss my BFKs and often think about grabbing another one.


There might be a spares/repairs on the board soon... with a free bag of frozen sausages!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

i think putting the watch in the washer / drying cycle will charge the watch right up (with all the turing motion) 

Can't wait to see the result of your test


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

*Day two*:

Removed watch from deep freeze and ran under hot water for a second to release it from the container. This caused the ice to crack. 








I then dropped the block of ice from approximately 1 meter in an impromptu IPA fueled field shock test.










Then I submerged under hot running tap water to finish the defrost










Watch looks no worse for wear except it is 4 seconds behind the atomic clock in the 28 hours since I synced it. I assume this is due to the 22 hour deep freeze.

I have to do laundry tonight so perhaps another update later.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



stuart77 said:


> There might be a spares/repairs on the board soon... with a free bag of frozen sausages!


I never give away my sausage. The watch, maybe. Perhaps it should go to the person with the most creative test suggestion.

Edit: watch is now tumbling on permanent press medium-high in my Kenmore jumbo kinetic super charger with my kids tighty whities. I put it in a sock to spare my dryer, but I am still cringing at the sounds of it banging around. Power reserve was still at one week pryor to entering charging cylinder.

Update. After 25-30 minutes of banging I couldn't take it any longer and released the Seiko. Power reserve is now at 20 seconds/ 1 month. Rotor sounds the same when I spin the watch.










I think it is safe to say when my second newer BFK arrives this week I won't worry about damaging it. Also I have not mentioned that I wore the above watch finishing my basement, including use of hammer drills, sledge hammers, etc...


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

I strapped my BFK to my ceiling fan,and hoped to charge it that way,but no go..lol


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



mikeynd said:


> I strapped my BFK to my ceiling fan,and hoped to charge it that way,but no go..lol


Centrifical force would probably keep the rotor in a fixed position along its path.


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



> Originally Posted by dnslater
> 
> I then dropped the block of ice from approximately 1 meter in an impromptu IPA fueled field shock test.


It's funny how some of the best impromptu ideas are IPA fueled! :-d

I'm impressed with that big ol' chunk of steel, hopefully it'll take the next test just as well!


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

That's a funny thread. I'm sure the BFK will be just fine. Watches in general, are tougher than we think... Keep those test coming, I can't wait to see the next one!


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

*Day three: Deep Freeze part duex
*
The BFK spent the past 12 hours in the deep freeze without the aid of protective ice to insulate it from the temps of around 0 fahrenheit. Also, my LNIB BFK arrived today. The old bfk lost another 1-2 seconds over the course of the day in the freezer, this time snuggling with shredded mozzarella while the sausage watched whistfully from a lower shelf. Curious to hear from quartz officianados why the cold slows the watch. 









I took it straight from the freezer to the top shelf of the new Kitchenaide dishwasher. Normal cycle with heat dry. Gets very hot and steamy. Will report back later.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

Correct me if i am wrong, but thats 2 for the watch, 0 for the Torture?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



dnslater said:


> *Day three: Deep Freeze part duex
> *
> The old bfk lost another 1-2 seconds over the course of the day in the freezer, this time snuggling with shredded mozzarella while the sausage watched whistfully from a lower shelf. Curious to hear from quartz officianados why the cold slows the watch.


I'm sure there are those willing to give a much more technical explanation than I can, but the long and short of it is that unless the watch circuitry includes the ability to compensate for temperature differences (Thermo-Compensated, or TC), since the quartz crystal will oscillate at different rates dependent on the temperature, the result is a variation in the rate.

It's not always a simple linear function like cold = slow and hot = fast, but in your case, and the temps you're dealing with, it looks like cold = slow.

Great tests, BTW. I have found my BFK to be one tough watch. ;-)

HTH


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



Marrin said:


> Correct me if i am wrong, but thats 2 for the watch, 0 for the Torture?


Watch just came out of the heat dry dishwasher cycle unscathed, although it has a little soap/ hard water scale.

To summarize it has survived the following:

1. Frozen in block of ice (lost 4 seconds)
2. 3' drop onto concrete to break ice
3. Permanent press dryer cycle- 30 minutes
4. Deep freeze cycle - not submerged 
5. Dishwasher with heat dry.

Will need to come up with creative ways to kick it up a notch this weekend. Ideas? Would prefer to keep the semi-realistic and not sacrifice home appliances like my microwave and blender for the sake of science. Not against sticking it on a NATO and giving it a spin on a grinder though.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

How about duct taping it to a recipricating saw blade and letting it run for awhile? That would be some pretty nasty vibrating. ;-)

Or an orbital sander?


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



gaijin said:


> How about duct taping it to a recipricating saw blade and letting it run for awhile? That would be some pretty nasty vibrating. ;-)
> 
> Or an orbital sander?


I like the way you think. Orbital sander might be one I will try.|>


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

From our comrades over in the Russian Watch forum we have this inspirational thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/i-got-drunk-decided-beat-my-vostok-amphibian-metal-flashlight-553562.html

Food for thought.


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



dnslater said:


> Not against sticking it on a NATO and giving it a spin on a grinder though.


Hmm... not sure that's a great idea - if you mean strapping it to the disc. If it comes off at 15,000 rpm, it could turn your watch into a lethal missile.

Interesting concept, though... How many partition walls can a BFK pass through and survive? :-d


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



MandoBear said:


> Hmm... not sure that's a great idea - :-d


Lets be honest. Nothing I'm doing in this thread is a great idea.


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



dnslater said:


> Lets be honest. Nothing I'm doing in this thread is a great idea.


Please... not when I have a mouthfull of tea...

(Reaches for the monitor cleaning wipes....) :-d


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

*Day 4: poached BFK

*We start today by putting more comfortable athletic gear on the Seiko for comfort for upcoming more severe testing. The black NATO is both non-conductive for heat and may help if we decide later to strap it to power tools.










This morning's test is a simple 2 minute elapsed time dip in boiling tap water.


















Nothing special. Submurge BFK in boiling water, return to boil and start timer.









Boring results. BFK shows no effects. My worry was the chapter ring which I assume is resin, but it shows no sign of deformation. Perhaps later I will try for 5 minutes. BFK still shows at minus 6 seconds matching where it was several days ago after the second freezer test


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

Time to test the BFK against shock and vibration next then?!

How did you explain the watch on the hob to the missus?


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



stuart77 said:


> Time to test the BFK against shock and vibration next then?!
> 
> How did you explain the watch on the hob to the missus?


She is out of town for 4 days.


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

Bad ideas ALWAYS take place when the wife is out of town.......


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



stuart77 said:


> How did you explain the watch on the hob to the missus?





dnslater said:


> She is out of town for 4 days.


This explains everything.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

So, ..... you have absolutely nothing better to do with yourself. GREAT !!!!!


----------



## Olegis (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

This is one CRAZY thread


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



dnslater said:


> She is out of town for 4 days.


Does this mean the thread will die once she gets home? :-(


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

*Day 5.1 - Load bearing test

*
Couldnt really think of any real world merit to this one but thought running the watch over with my Honda Odyssey, which weighs around 4,200 lbs. Given the weight distribution each front tire is supporting around 1200 lbs.










Given the size of the contact patch the load on the watch is actually probably in the neighborhood of 75-100 psi given my quick math. Engineers may chime in with better calcs. I'm an Architect so I go with estimates and educated guesswork.










I placed the watch on the ground and drove slowly over it in both directions. This watch started life as a black BFK that has since been crudely brushed so the finish was not exactly refined to start this test.



















Watch suffered a few new scuffs on the hardlex and the bottom of the lugs have some new gouges from being driven into the concrete. Bezel action is still as before.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

*Day 5.2. - vibration testing*

Next I decided to try strapping it to an orbital sander. The NATO allowed it to clamp easily to the face of the old Black & decker.










I ran for 1 minute. Second hand stuttered a few times while running but it came out fine. Still minus 6 seconds. When shaken the rotor still sounds intact.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Day 5.3 Spin test

*Next power tool to utilize is my drill press. I have a hole saw which allows the watch to be easily connected.










Strapped it on and gave it a 1 minute spin. No I'll effects. Boring.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

This is officially my favorite thread ever.


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

How about an electrocution test?


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

koiom said:


> How about an electrocution test?


How do I do this safely without catching my house on fire, blowing a breaker or stopping my heart? The test administrator is not built to the same ISO standards as the subject.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Nick this is a brilliant thread. Well done! The BFK is one of my favourite watches. Mine has been through a bit (2+ m drop onto tiles, nasty MTB crash) but nothing like this. It's great to see that it's still ticking.

This test is a little boring, but what aboout a series of drops from increasing heights onto concrete. An office stairwell would be perfect. I would like to know how many Gs it takes to crack the crystal (Mine has a small chip at the edge from the drop onto tiles).


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

I think the watch needs a little break now.I knew all of us BFK owner's were right when we said the watch is built like a tank.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> Nick this is a brilliant thread. Well done! The BFK is one of my favourite watches. Mine has been through a bit (2+ m drop onto tiles, nasty MTB crash) but nothing like this. It's great to see that it's still ticking.
> 
> This test is a little boring, but what aboout a series of drops from increasing heights onto concrete. An office stairwell would be perfect. I would like to know how many Gs it takes to crack the crystal (Mine has a small chip at the edge from the drop onto tiles).


I like the drop test. I think I have probably been avoiding any tests that would definitely result in a smashed BFK - such as a series of increasingly larger hammers or explosives, as that would end future tests involving water or humidity. Pretty much have those out of the way though so I can consider more destructive tests.

Now for some soul searching. I have a new BFK making the old nasty test subject totally expendable, but I have formed a bond with it through these tests. Do I continue or leave it on the NATO. Give it away? Drop test and find out the limit of Hardlex?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

It will survive every test you do. One day you will decide to wear the watch for old time's sake. You will knock it lightly on a doorjamb or some such common foe. The watch will die. =)


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

You need to perform a test to simulate someone leaving the watch in a car in the hot summer heat for hours. What say you roast a chicken or turkey and stuff the BFK into the bird for the entire duration? Or a modified beer-BFK chicken?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

dnslater said:


> I like the drop test. I think I have probably been avoiding any tests that would definitely result in a smashed BFK - such as a series of increasingly larger hammers or explosives, as that would end future tests involving water or humidity. Pretty much have those out of the way though so I can consider more destructive tests.
> 
> Now for some soul searching. I have a new BFK making the old nasty test subject totally expendable, but I have formed a bond with it through these tests. Do I continue or leave it on the NATO. Give it away? Drop test and find out the limit of Hardlex?


I vote we grant your test BFK a FULL PARDON and allow it to take its place in your "This is what I wear to the bar when I want to look like a tough guy" collection. Or casually wear it in circumstances that would make your friends cry out, "Hey! Watch out for your watch!" And you can calmly explain that your watch is immune to normal destructive forces of both man and nature.

Wear it. Brag about it. Enjoy it. ;-)


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

I think the watch deserves a reprieve from further abuse....it's earned it's keep.

BUT....I do think you should contact Seiko about this thread....they might be interested in this information.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

To be very honest, this thread hadn't taken my attention, and I didn't check it out till now. I apologize for this mistake on my part.

However, the more I read and looked at that poor BFK fotos, the more my face had wrinkles, particularly seeing this warrior watch in the boiling water! Seriously, I felt the pain :-(

But at the end, as all of you will agree, this gorgeous timepiece earned its place among the "Keepers" collection. 

Keep it, wear it very often (It is not a safe King as you know now), and enjoy it in the best of health. Please stop torturing this very fine timepiece any further. I am in pain, dude :-(

And thank you very much for your precious time, and creativity on choosing your torture methods. It is genious :-d

I saw my co-worker's BFK in real, and it is not only very heavy duty timepiece, but fantastic! :-!

Very Best Regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Ravivos (Oct 31, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent thread.
beside it been informative, its like watching (no pun intended) a motor sport compilation on YouTube... you just cant wait for the next crash and anxiously staring at the screen trying to see things before they happen.
I think the watch had enough, wear it in good health.


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Like many others here I have thoroughly enjoyed checking this thread each morning to see what new test you have thought of in an IPA fuelled moment of clarity, and even more enjoyed the fact that the BFK has not only survived but has done so with flying colours! So as much as I have enjoyed it, I also agree with the what the others have said here, and think allowing a reprieve for that great and hardy timepiece would be a fitting tribute. It will also provide years of great stories to tell others, when they suggest you replace that rough looking watch you have on your wrist!


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

great stuff. 

THREAD OF THE YEAR


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

i have mixed feeling about this thread, but i will say it's been a fun read :-!

i'll chime in on the losing seconds when frozen issue- the storage cell is a rechargeable battery and the chemical reaction that takes place in the battery to create power slows down as the battery gets colder. as the battery warms up, the powe reserve should pretty much return to where it was before freezing (minus a little loss due to it still operating the mov't). i did a science class project on this 30 yrs or so ago :-d that's not to say the quartz crystal isn't also slowed by the cold temps (it is) but i would argue that the battery has more to do with the loss than the quartz crystal


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

gaijin said:


> Wear it. Brag about it. Enjoy it. ;-)


I think this is what I will do. The BFK is officially retired for now and will be saved to wear in special occasions as a stunt double/stand in for my nicer automatic watches. BFK will now be my standard answer to those what to wear during a Zombi apocalypse, nuclear winter, round of golf threads.

Thanks all,


----------



## mevans (Jul 6, 2011)

dnslater said:


> I think this is what I will do. The BFK is officially retired for now and will be saved to wear in special occasions as a stunt double/stand in for my nicer automatic watches. BFK will now be my standard answer to those what to wear during a Zombi apocalypse, nuclear winter, round of golf threads.
> 
> Thanks all,


Absolutely - zombie apocalypse certified!


----------



## gregg.masnick (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks to you, I feel better about my SKA purchase. I'll admit, I was pretty down on the watch after reading all the threads about the power cell dying and such. I was actually wondering and even posted a thread about the possibility of replacing the action with an auto. I'm still curious about the possibility but I may just have to leave it alone.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

awesome thread, i am loving it

man, this watch got story to tell!


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

Crazy tests! Thanks for sharing...new respect for the bfk here...


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Thought I would post a link to my original thread from last year where I attempted to remove the black ion plating on this beast, and thus began it's life as a beater. As I recall the wife was probably out of town that weekend as well, and I wasn't fond of Black Ion...........

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/removing-black-ion-finish-ska427-bfk-546590.html

In retrospect I should have just flipped it and bought a brushed version, but I often take a more winding path through life...... so here we are.


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

What does BFK stand for?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

maa101770 said:


> What does BFK stand for?


Big Fantastic Kinetic ;-)

HTH


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

dnslater said:


> I think this is what I will do. The BFK is officially retired for now and will be saved to wear in special occasions as a stunt double/stand in for my nicer automatic watches. BFK will now be my standard answer to those what to wear during a Zombi apocalypse, nuclear winter, round of golf threads.
> 
> Thanks all,


if any watch earned it's retirement it's your BFK!! But now it is not just loved by you, but by many others who read this thread and cheered for the BFK to survive!!

Give us some photos from time to time, of him being worn, and treated the way it deserves!!

Awesome thread!


----------



## mevans (Jul 6, 2011)

Wore my BFK to work because of this thread- it had dwindled down to 1 month power reserve because I was wearing my Sumo too much!


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

The best thread on the internet.The end.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice. I think I want an uncoated model now. They look awesome.


----------



## corght (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice tests! I wonder if my *Seiko SNA411* could handle that much!


----------



## nuj (Nov 18, 2007)

how about blowing it up using c4 , saw this swiss watch cx swiss military did this next to a rolex, if it survive a blast, then sign me up, i'll buy one


----------



## murd0cun (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi,

Nice thread!

Try sending it into near space with a meteorological balloon like these guys did to the go pro:
The 1st GoPro in Near Space (80,000ft)! - YouTube


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

I think this thread should be the first in the brand new subforum "Ultimate WUS threads". A first rate, useful and thorough exploration of the capacities of a modern, affordable, good-looking watch which most men would be happy to be seen wearing. 
Now, since I'm considering purchasing one in the medium-term, we need someone to donate a Certina DS Action ISO certificated diver to the OP, for the "WUS Seal of Robustness"


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

How bout 5 min. Inside a deep oil fryer?


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Scottish Steve said:


> I think this thread should be the first in the brand new subforum "Ultimate WUS threads". A first rate, useful and thorough exploration of the capacities of a modern, affordable, good-looking watch which most men would be happy to be seen wearing.
> Now, since I'm considering purchasing one in the medium-term, we need someone to donate a Certina DS Action ISO certificated diver to the OP, for the "WUS Seal of Robustness"


I would happily step up to this challenge........

Next time my wife is out of town.

Send the Certina over and I will immediately begin keyboard testing the clasp.


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

Fun thread, dnslater. I sold my BFK a while back and you've made me regret it!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Same here :-(


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

bedlam said:


> Same here :-(


One great thing about the BFk is that if you do decide you want another, you can pick them up on the forums around US$140! Major bargain.


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

jason_recliner said:


> One great thing about the BFk is that if you do decide you want another, you can pick them up on the forums around US$140! Major bargain.


Shops here are selling them for $640AUD....

Buzz


----------



## RobertoGMan (Apr 5, 2012)

Please note that the toughest and most important test for any watch is a three foot drop to a tile bathroom floor (landing on its face). This is the drop any watch can take from the bathroom sink to the floor and subjects it to extreme G force due to the unyielding nature of hard tile. I have lost two analog watches this way.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

RobertoGMan said:


> Please note that the toughest and most important test for any watch is a three foot drop to a tile bathroom floor (landing on its face). This is the drop any watch can take from the bathroom sink to the floor and subjects it to extreme G force due to the unyielding nature of hard tile. I have lost two analog watches this way.


One of my first tests in this thread was a 3 or 4 foot drop onto concrete while frozen in ice. Ice likely cushioned the blow however.

As an update to this thread I am selling my newer BFK because it is the beat up test dummie version that always finds my wrists on weekends. Also I have a minty MM300 incoming to fill the void.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Heard about the BFK torture test in another thread and I'm glad I decided to search for it. Perhaps I should not sell my BFK...


----------



## Hellbuster (Apr 20, 2012)

buzz819 said:


> Shops here are selling them for $640AUD....
> 
> Buzz


True, aussie jewellers are ripping us off. Angus and coote has 50% off, still it's $399. So i bought mine on the bay in the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

Hellbuster said:


> True, aussie jewellers are ripping us off. Angus and coote has 50% off, still it's $399. So i bought mine on the bay in the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, same deal with the Seiko Solar Chronos.
Similar RRP here to the BFK.
I had the same story from Angus and Coote about their 50% sale and thought, well i can buy one off the 'bay for $150 less than your 50% off price.
We get truly shafted here when it comes to retail pricing.
Angus and Coote et al are only good for getting a hands on look at at a watch before purchasing it on ebay.


----------



## Hellbuster (Apr 20, 2012)

koiom said:


> Angus and Coote et al are only good for getting a hands on look at at a watch before purchasing it on ebay.


Oy, shhhhh!!! They might start charging for that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

RobertoGMan said:


> Please note that the toughest and most important test for any watch is a three foot drop to a tile bathroom floor (landing on its face). This is the drop any watch can take from the bathroom sink to the floor and subjects it to extreme G force due to the unyielding nature of hard tile. I have lost two analog watches this way.


I killed a Citizen Ti Promaster that way... the 2nd time I dropped it. Course, mine were after a night dive onto pavement. But, same idea


----------



## Brendan12 (Mar 18, 2012)

BFK (SKA) at Wallace Bishop jewellers in Australia are $600. They typically do up to 30% off, which means a lot of profit to keep their bricks n mortar afloat.


----------



## Hellbuster (Apr 20, 2012)

I received mine yesterday. Will find how tough it is as it ages with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hellbuster said:


> I received mine yesterday. Will find how tough it is as it ages with me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice,it's a helluva watch.I've got the PVD on rubber variant & it's a winner.Enjoy in the best of health.


----------



## caveatipse (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

Brilliant test. I love it!


----------



## Apneadiver (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

Cool bananas.
I love my ska, its my favourite in ways and holds the most sentimental value in my small collection.
Knew it was tough but this watch attempted murder thread speaks to it's mechanical and electronic awesomeness.


----------



## robr1957 (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow what a test Seiko done a great job with this watch.


----------



## Eraserhead (Jun 9, 2011)

You gave that watch some wild wild love didn't you! Just Amazing thread :-! Fearless boy, you just earned The official Seiko ultimate field tester. Damn, I regret buying a Monster instead of this Beast!


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm glad these older threads get resurrected occasionally. I probably never would have seen this one, otherwise. |>


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

One year later the watch has been bead blasted and is still going strong.


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

dnslater said:


> One year later the watch has been bead blasted and is still going strong.


This is awesome Nick. I'm glad that you're still using it. I think if there ever was a "keeper" this is is. You've got such a great story for it.


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

I really do love that bead blast look. It makes everything seem nice and rounded. Also, it makes that watch look like new!


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

How splendid it is that this thread lives on & the owner has updated with a marvellous photo to boot.


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

That bead-blasting is a fantastic look. Makes me really want one!


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Mine took some surf action today!
View attachment 985134


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

The bead-blasted finish looks great!


----------



## Jaosapu (Oct 9, 2011)

I only have a G-Shock watches and this SKA-369p1 since year 2009. Are a rock.


----------



## LBCGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

mevans said:


> Wore my BFK to work because of this thread- it had dwindled down to 1 month power reserve because I was wearing my Sumo too much!


 Sounds like based on the earlier tests you could always throw it in the dryer to charge it back up.


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

An epic thread


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

BFK = Tank that is...I always liked it but now I think it's time to grab one!


----------



## Thundercleese (Jun 9, 2014)

I would be interested in the 2 meter drop onto a hard surface (tile).


----------



## rem (Feb 4, 2011)

Grabbed one just a few days ago!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Finally grabbed one myself too!


Sent from my Iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Just picked one up myself and so far I love it! This thread is great! Just curious if they changed the color of the second hand and stripe on crown over time. Mine is black.


----------



## BarryW (Mar 6, 2006)

I pretty sure that the subject here has changed the crown and second hand from teh yellow faced item.

Wonder if Seiko ever views these threads - they should this one.

Respect to the BFK


----------



## BarryW (Mar 6, 2006)

Scrub that last thought - i was been dim. The watch was originally the black PVD version - which comes with the yellow banded crown and second hand. The coating ran away in fear


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

BarryW said:


> Scrub that last thought - i was been dim. The watch was originally the black PVD version - which comes with the yellow banded crown and second hand. The coating ran away in fear


Yep, I originally trashed the watch trying to remove the pvd finish one weekend out of boredom. Have not wore it in awhile as I gravitate towards thinner watches these days. Saw this thread was bumped and put it on this morning.


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



MandoBear said:


> Please... not when I have a mouthfull of tea...
> 
> (Reaches for the monitor cleaning wipes....) :-d


Holy hell I spit out my coffee HAHAHAH ROFLOFAO HAHA Stop it that's good coffee. My wife is looking at me funny now thinking you al have given me some ideas lolol.


----------



## usbzoso (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

damn it why did i read this thread!? now i want one!


----------



## drew502 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

"Lets be honest. Nothing I'm doing in this thread is a great idea."

Best quip ever! . . . I could say the same thing about my entire life.


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*



usbzoso said:


> damn it why did i read this thread!? now i want one!


+1!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

Just bought one, should have it on Tuesday.


----------



## futur3man (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

Over the summer I bought my first Seiko, a Stargate. I have Seiko fever now and made a must have list. I have a yellow sub (ska367) on the way today. So excited.


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Does anyone know if the SUN019 is as tough as the bfk? I was gonna get a bfk but couldn't resist the deepset dial on the SUN019.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## xmorphicx (Jun 14, 2015)

Disappointed that the pics seem to be missing from this epic thread now...


----------



## bwoah (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: BFK Durability Testing*

best thread... bummed the pictures dont work. might need to grab a bfk now.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

What a great thread! And ironically, the thread directly preceding this one was asking about the damage from having a watch just sit around for a long period of time.

Anyway, I now have much respect for the BFK.


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

In regards to the question of SUN019 vs BFK, 


I'm no expert, but it seems as it should be just as tough if not more. I doubt the gmt complication would do much to weaken the movement. Plus you have a even more overbuilt case design and saphire crystal. I'm not sure at the SUN series price point your going to find anyone who will want to torture test the same way as the BFK was, but time will tell. Enjoy your 019!


----------

